# Friday Night Lolz Argh! #$#$%$%$%^@#@!#$#



## ET (25/10/13)

it aint pretty but it works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

ok doing my best not to swear here, but look at the above picture i did for the heck of it. my friend over from the uk has one of those cigarette looking ecigs and she was worried about running out of cartridges and liked my chocolate vape mix so i borrowed the cig and some cartridges to test the refilling of them out. works a treat. it's what i'm smoking right now. why am i smoking that you ask? because no sooner do i post a pic of my protank on another battery, one that doesnt need a switch nogal, that the farkin button on my evic that i so lovingly repaired decides to die. i mean seriously people wtf? 
so now i just had to go and get myself another control head, the one without all the bells and whistles, sigh, but at least i'll have a working evic again. i'm starting to think my vaping is cursed or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

That is so sad  I feel for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (26/10/13)

update on my evic saga. after finally calming down this morning enough to rush out and buy a pack of smokes i sat in front of the pc puffing myself to death when a thought hit me upside the head. ok so what if the pushbutton switch on the russell hobbs coffee maker circuit board wont be able to handle the current from a bat for that long. it will still work for some amount of time, so back into the control head i went, desoldered everything, removed the dead switch from its mounting and after unsoldering the coffee switch i out that one in place of the old evic switch. i know it wont last long but thank the flying spaghetti monster i can vape again


----------



## Derick (26/10/13)

You need to get yourself a backup  (or two)


----------



## ET (26/10/13)

well since i now have an evic control head "lite" bought and paid for i guess i do have a backup in the post  but my love is modding even though i have very small skills. want to make loads of mods, just a wee bit broke right now


----------

